# Where to start???



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

So I think I am ready to take the plunge and try my luck at offshore fishing. Since purchasing my boat last year, I have always fished the inshore reefs and wrecks for bottom fish. Me and couple friends are planning on over night trip this week. My question to all you knowledgeable offshore fishermen is where should I start? I've been keeping up with the satelite images and it seems blue water doesn't start until around 80 miles out from pensacola at the double nipple. Do I have to find blue water or can I stop at the petronius and catch plenty of fish? Any suggestions or comments will be greatly appreciated.

James


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Need to Identify what type of fish you are looking for, Tuna, Wahoo, ??? Did you look at the paper's fishing report for off shore this past week- ?


----------



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

Target fish are tuna wahoo mahi and possibly night time swordfish


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I would highly recommend lining up a crew member that has legit offshore experience. It takes time to get "dialed in," especially in the Gulf because we have such a large area to cover and we don't get a lot of shots at fish.

Enjoy, good luck and Tight Lines!


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

While there are fish at Petronius the last few times we've stopped there it's been VERY sharky and lots of barracudas. That being said, if that's all you can reach (b/c of boat range) I wouldn't hesitate going there or Marlin or Beer Can. There are most always blackfin tuna there.

If you do have the range and can get to better water it wouldn't be a bad thing, but right now the good water rigs are 140mi++.

I've heard tuna bite fine in dirty water, never personally had any success in dirty water for them.

You never mentioned what type/size of boat you will be in?


----------

